# Best of friends



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Indi and Ty have become the best of friends since she's got over her fascination with his tail  Hard to believe she's only been here just over a week. Willows even coming round although declinned any photographic opportunities


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely picture, glad all is going well._


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww so sweet:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _what a lovely picture, glad all is going well._


Thanks  Its going so much better than we expected.



2lisa2 said:


> aww so sweet:001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: They are both stunning, lovely pic


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely photo of gorgeous cats!


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Such a lovely photo :001_tt1:


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely photo of two beautiful bluepoint's Birmans :001_tt1:.


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry this post was wrong


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww, how gorgeous. xxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: They are both stunning, lovely pic


Thanks 



ChinaBlue said:


> Lovely photo of gorgeous cats!


Thank you. We came home and found them all cuddled up. Lucky the camera was at hand 



Pixel said:


> Such a lovely photo :001_tt1:


Thanks 



messyhearts said:


> Aww, how gorgeous. xxx


Thank you


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

delurocats said:


> Lovely photo of two beautiful bluepoint's Birmans :001_tt1:.


Thanks. The kittens blue point but the boys a second generation outcross lilac point hence his mask appearing darker than the average lilac.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

isn't it wonderful when they snuggle up together like that  Gorgeous picture of your adorable kitties :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> isn't it wonderful when they snuggle up together like that  Gorgeous picture of your adorable kitties :001_tt1:


Thank you


----------

